# Fry at Different Sizes



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have 5 acei fry at JUST under 1 inch and 8 acei fry just over 1/4 inch. The large ones are in a 10 gallon with the other 8 in a breeder box. I want the small fry to grow faster by putting them into the 10 but i don't know how they would survive. :? With more space they will be able to get larger.

I was thinking of putting a rock pile in and releasing them in there. 
I would like all the fry to survive and grow fast.

I can't get another tank for them to grow out in due to space, approval, ect.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i had acei fry at the same size you do.i put them altogether and didn't have a problem.they are not as aggressive as most mbuna.the rock pile would be a good move to help any harassed fish hide out.


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot, I'll probably do it today.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

OK. I did it. First a small water change and i set up a rock/shell pile in the corner. When i released them they kinda hovered around and swam to other places, including the pile. There was some chasing but the little ones were very quick and got away. They are all spread out and aren't getting killed so i think they'll be fine.

Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

no problem.glad everyones do in fine 8)


----------

